# Bears



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Da Bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Monsters of the Midway strike agian!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

Who Dat!!! Get ready Monsters of the Midway because the Saint are marching into Chicago.

For the first time in 40 years I get to see the Saints play for a NFC title!

Bill


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Nightcook I am happy the Saints are there they derserve it they have been a good team all year.

Rgds Rook


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :roll::smoking: 


"Sweetness" smiled today!!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

New England!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Booo hisss...... Okay so it couldn't be the Redskins  my second choice would have been a Saint/Chargers match up. I would have loved to see Tomlinson vs. Bush. Oh well, if it can't be that way I have my hopes and money on the Saints!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smiles :


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I am with you bill! It has been a long time! GO SAINTS!


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

BEAR DOWN!:bounce:


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Wondered what everyone was talking about. I assume its either a basketball, grid iron or ice hockey team...yes?? Sorry, I am from Australia.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

american football. playoffs before the superbowl.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sunday 
CapeChef, Good Luck to you.
I couldn't bring myself to bet against ya, so I got 50pts. @ 2-1 so I jumped on the over.:smoking: 
I'd like to see NE-CHI, but I think we're gonna see the opposite.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's the rest of it.

Bear down, Chicago Bears! Make every play clear the way to victory!
Bear down, Chicago Bears! Put up a fight with a might so fearlessly!
We'll never forget the way you thrilled the nation with your T formation.
Bear down, Chicago Bears, and let them know why you're wearing the crown
You're the pride and joy of Illinois. Chicago Bears, bear down!

The Chicago Bears fight song, Bear Down, Chicago Bears, was introduced in 1941. Even thhough Jerry Downs is listed as the composer, it's actually a pseudonym for Al Hoffman who also wrote the words and music for to the song; "If I knew You Were Coming, I'd Have Baked a Cake".


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Old School
Thanks for that, for some reason I keep trying to put it to some old Clapton tune 
Bearing down, should include, never try to pick up a live ball, FALL ON IT!!!!!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally!!!!!:bounce: 

Being a born and raised a Chicagoan and Bears/Cubs fan :bounce:..... I have never been one to gloat but.... :smoking:

This sure makes up for all the Dooley/Gibron/Pardee/Armstrong (and don't forget Bobby Douglas the wannabe QB) years. The only good thing that ever came out of those seasons was the fact you could go to a game with last row endzone and end up on the 50! This sure is allot of fun for me and really gives me warm fuzzies about the last time they were here. Only then I was in Atlanta and it was against SFO. Waytago Lovie Smith and Ron Rivera!!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Congratulations Chicago!!!!!

OK New England!!! score, score, score!! at least 50pts 


Why was Tony Dorsett at the post game award? And is race really that big an issue to bring it up immediately after the game.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Go NE!!!! didn't see Dorsett, and yes, Lovie Smith should be highlighted. It would be a shame if history is not recognized as soon as possible.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ya Tony D. was there and gave the trophy.
And Yes, I agree about Lovie. I thought they were speaking of the possibility of an African American possibly winning a Super Bowl. I didn't realize he is the first to win a playoff to get there.
So am I right in thinking the same holds true for Dungy?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry CC
great game though!


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

Well it was a great ride to the NFC Championship game and my Saints gave me plenty to cheer about this year. A tip of the hat to the Bears, their defense really turned it up a notch today and made it difficult for the Saints offense to get untracked. Grossman played well as did their pair of running backs.

Congratulations to the Bears and there fans! 

All I can say now - just wait until next year!!! :lol: 

Bill


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey, what about that news from Dallas, That smelly fish has been around 2 yrs. too long. Thank goodness that tuna broke the line and got away.

CC,
nothing to be ashamed of. Good game. For me, won my car and paid for it with my wager 

BTW I received a PM chastising me for posting about gambling. I just wanted to say that it is legal. It is also a huge industry here in the US.
pan
Who's pickin what for the SBowl?
got 47pts at one site, I had to jump on that. colts +7 geez that seems like a no brainer.
Nows the time, I'm thinking it will be 3 1/2 by game time


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a gambler too. I took New Orleans in the first game too. Then I took the Colts in the 2nd game to cancel out the first bet. Had me sweating until 1 minute left in the game. I think I will take the Colts if the line goes down, but 7 is too high.


----------

